# Receivers versus Amp/Preamp



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Howdy!

I am finishing my basement which will include a new home theater. My equipment is as follows:

FR & FL: Martin Logan Ethos
Center: Martin Logan Stage X
SR & SL: Martin Logan Vanquish
RR & RL: Martin Logan Vanquish
Subwoofer: Martin Logan Descent i
and a variety of extras (e.g. blu ray player)

Should I get a high end receiver or just settle into an amp/preamp combo? My floating price range is between $5,000 and $6500.

Your opinions would be much appreciated.

With much appreciation,

Matthew


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow thats a nice budget to work with. I only wish I had that amount to work with.

Personally I would look at an Integra DC80.3 and pair that up with a Emotiva XPA5 and a XPA2 and you will have all the power you could ever need.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

The woofers in those speakers are powered aren't they? If so I don't know how much you would benefit from separates if your mains each have amps built in to power the woofer. A high end receiver should be sufficient with powered speakers


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Mike0206 said:


> The woofers in those speakers are powered aren't they? If so I don't know how much you would benefit from separates if your mains each have amps built in to power the woofer. A high end receiver should be sufficient with powered speakers


Hey Mike,

Thanks for chiming in! Can you recommend a few receivers?

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Still think the Marantz and the NAD are the way to go, second thoughts? Cost?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

NAD are very over priced for what you get. There are much better options than that for the money.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Andre said:


> Still think the Marantz and the NAD are the way to go, second thoughts? Cost?


Hey Andre!

I can always count on you joining in the fun. Cost really is not the issue. I just want to cover all the bases by exploring opinions. I still like the Marantz/NAD solution. In fact, as of now, it is on my shopping list unless someone comes along with a more appetizing solution. 

Matthew


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> NAD are very over priced for what you get. There are much better options than that for the money.


Alright Tony: YOUR UP! What solutions would you recommend if it was going into your home?

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The problem we/you had was a 7 channel 2 ohm stable amp that would fit in the cabinet. It was the only one. You could get with two emotiva's but the price would turn our to be "close" and the two XPRs and all the other equipment may require another 15 amper (maybe)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MLGamer said:


> Alright Tony: YOUR UP! What solutions would you recommend if it was going into your home?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matthew


Hey Matthew, Have a look right below your first post here I already gave my thoughts  I think you missed it.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I would go with the Marantz SR7008 personally. This is only because they look great and they do cater a bit more to the audiophile side of things with much better analog sections in their AVR than even their counterpart Denon. Did I mention they look great! Honestly I don't think you could go wrong with Tony's suggestion of the Integra DTR 80.3 either. The Denon AVR 4520ci would be another sound choice. IMO all of these receivers would be great. Of course you could get separates and spend twice as much but I feel it isn't all that beneficial for speakers that are running internal amplifiers to power the low end already. However it seems to be common knowledge that electrostats are power hungry so maybe you need 200w per channel just to drive the mids and highs? At any rate all of the mentioned receivers have Pre outs so you can get a nice amp later on if need be. You may find for HT an external amp isn't necessary but if you get real involved into 2 channel music listening then you may consider it.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Matthew, are there any specific features or functions that you really want to have? If I were looking right now for a new setup, I think 2 key aspects would be 11.2 pre-outs and Audyssey XT 32 with Sub EQ (for 2 discrete subs). That SIGNIFICANTLY narrows the list of candidates... it might actually only be Denon, maybe Integra. If you're not worried about future formats, 4k upscaling, expandig beyond your current speaker setup, etc., then there is a lot to choose from. I'd second the thought to check out Integra for the processor. And maybe to bring up something different, I always thought Rotel made really nice stuff, you could check out the RSP-1572 or the RSX-1562 receiver. They aren't loaded with all the cutting edge stuff, but should sound great.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> Matthew, are there any specific features or functions that you really want to have? If I were looking right now for a new setup, I think 2 key aspects would be 11.2 pre-outs and Audyssey XT 32 with Sub EQ (for 2 discrete subs). That SIGNIFICANTLY narrows the list of candidates... it might actually only be Denon, maybe Integra. If you're not worried about future formats, 4k upscaling, expandig beyond your current speaker setup, etc., then there is a lot to choose from. I'd second the thought to check out Integra for the processor. And maybe to bring up something different, I always thought Rotel made really nice stuff, you could check out the RSP-1572 or the RSX-1562 receiver. They aren't loaded with all the cutting edge stuff, but should sound great.


 The Marantz SR7008 is 9.2 channel but has 11.2 pre-outs. It also runs audyssey xt32 with sub eq ht. So all three recievers mentioned so far fit the bill for what you have described


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Mike0206 said:


> I would go with the Marantz SR7008 personally. This is only because they look great and they do cater a bit more to the audiophile side of things with much better analog sections in their AVR than even their counterpart Denon. Did I mention they look great! Honestly I don't think you could go wrong with Tony's suggestion of the Integra DTR 80.3 either. The Denon AVR 4520ci would be another sound choice. IMO all of these receivers would be great. Of course you could get separates and spend twice as much but I feel it isn't all that beneficial for speakers that are running internal amplifiers to power the low end already. However it seems to be common knowledge that electrostats are power hungry so maybe you need 200w per channel just to drive the mids and highs? At any rate all of the mentioned receivers have Pre outs so you can get a nice amp later on if need be. You may find for HT an external amp isn't necessary but if you get real involved into 2 channel music listening then you may consider it.


Alright guys and gals,

My vidmeister is trying to push me towards the Onkyo TXNR5010. I am familiar with it's brother, the Integra DTR 80.3 but not this one...Two names, one company, are they really the same?

~Matthew


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They are basically identical just sold at different venders.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> They are basically identical just sold at different venders.


Tony,

That's what I thought. Hrumph! Maybe I should just kick it up old school and warm up my long forgotten tube system...

~Matthew


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MLGamer said:


> Tony,
> 
> That's what I thought. Hrumph! Maybe I should just kick it up old school and warm up my long forgotten tube system...
> 
> ~Matthew


Lol, in all reality if your going to use it for only music you would probably love the sound but for movies a tube system just won't cut it.


----------

